

The Alphabet of Satire – Rube Goldberg - edmccard
http://www.city-journal.org/2015/25_1_urb-rube-goldberg.html

======
Roboprog
What? No comments yet? For THE patron saint of Java Enterprise Engineering???

~~~
jrapdx3
That's really quite funny--and has the glint of truth. Precisely why no prior
comments, the Rubeness of our own inventions makes us uneasy and we are
reluctant to admit it.

Reflects easy observations amidst the hyped fervor of technologies, kind of a
motto of our era, "why make it simple when it can be so complicated?"

